# Banking jobs in Canada



## jimmy_t01 (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm a 26 yr old Australian interested in taking advantage of the Canadian working holiday visa. Before I commit to heading over there I'm trying to gauge the job market. I working in banking and have about 4 yrs working experience for top tier investment banks (I've spent the last 2 years in London). Specifically my experience is in risk management. I was wondering if anyone out there works in/has worked in banking/financial services in Canada who could share their views and experiences. I've tried contacting recruiters but found them to be useless. When I inquired with UK recruiters prior to my move there they continually chased me up and wouldn't leave me alone...


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I have family in your industry, and I can say that on a WHV and with your background, you are unlikely to find work in your field in a major city... Where are you looking to move?


----------



## jimmy_t01 (Mar 24, 2013)

I am open as to which city to move to although it seems Toronto is the capital of finance/banking in Canada.

Your reply is the same as what I have read elsewhere. Ironically Canada has an open immigration policy but employers don't seem to value international experience... 

Thanks for the response.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

jimmy_t01 said:


> Your reply is the same as what I have read elsewhere. Ironically Canada has an open immigration policy but employers don't seem to value international experience...


WHV does not equal immigration, it's what it says, a working holiday. Do you qualify for a more serious visa?


----------



## jimmy_t01 (Mar 24, 2013)

It's a 2 year, renewable, unrestricted working visa. I don't see why I shouldn't be considered for roles if I have the same legal rights as any other worker. I spent 2 years in the UK on their 'working holiday visa' and had no problem finding a role with a large, prestigious financial institution. There are other classes of visa that offer the same rights under a different name but require an offer of employment.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

jimmy_t01 said:


> It's a 2 year, renewable, unrestricted working visa. I don't see why I shouldn't be considered for roles if I have the same legal rights as any other worker. I spent 2 years in the UK on their 'working holiday visa' and had no problem finding a role with a large, prestigious financial institution. There are other classes of visa that offer the same rights under a different name but require an offer of employment.


It is not renewable, it cannot be extended, you must reapply and meet eligibility and requirements, which is to say it's not guaranteed. The reality is, it is not a visa designed for immigration, you seem to be upset that you cannot exploit it as such.


----------



## jimmy_t01 (Mar 24, 2013)

haha renewable/reapply whatever satisfies your fetish for nitpicking. Yes I want to exploit a visa that gives me a legal right to work by.... finding a job! Naughty me! Hopefully I can get some other less idiotic replies.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

Good luck! Hope you don't make it, country doesn't need more people with that attitude.


----------

